# Refresher Course Mobile/Baldwin County



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

I need to take a refresher course this summer or fall before a big trip to Hawaii in January. Any recommendations on which dive shop to go through? I will happily do a pool dive or tag along on a local open water dive.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Bout the only one is gulf coast divers. No idea what they would charge though. May be worth the price driving to pcola to do what you need over there. I ship my regulators over to them and it's cheaper by a significant amount paying shipping and all than gulf coast. There's a guy named Lorne at gulf coast. Was by far my favorite person to talk to when I did go in there. I'd ask for him if you choose them.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Underwater Works, 24208 Hwy 98, Daphne, AL 36532. (251) 928-5550. Talk to Chaz Broughton- tell him I recommended them- LOL. He was recently interviewed on a PBS broadcast special on the Alabama Underwater Forest. They have an on site pool, all the equipment, great rates- should be a lot better than driving to Pcola for you. 
Some more info available on the website- www.alabamadive.com


----------



## watergator (Apr 5, 2016)

Down under is my suggestion. They'll do pool stuff in gulf shores and take you out on their boat to do some open water diving too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Thanks Guys!


----------

